# Hello FreeBSD



## deadface (Oct 1, 2018)

Just checking in.  I finally put together a new machine to run FreeBSD.  Not actually new but a new case with a SuperMicro C7Z170-m motherboard and an extra NVidia Quadro 4000.   I setup hardware RAID0 and booted Ubuntu just to check the hardware.  Interestingly, Ubuntu didn't see the RAID setup.  I went ahead and installed FreeBSD without any issues.

Love it!  Nvidia is up, audio works through HDMI (that took me a bit of forum reading).  Now to setup Openbox!

Thanks to everyone that has posted questions and those that answered.  Remember to donate if you are able!


----------

